# SPS Programmierer gesucht



## query (30 März 2006)

Hallo,

Suche SPS-Programmierer für ein Gerät zur chemischen Analyse und Dosierung.

Stichworte:
Messwerterfassung, Dosierung, Kontrolle, Benutzereingaben Touchscreen

Raum Hamburg, technisch anspruchsvoll, Umgang mögl. locker.

Freiberuflich, Typ der SPS freigestellt. 

Bei Interesse bitte eine Mail an mich j j m 1 ät g m x . net

(wg Spam etwas verfälscht, bitte Leerzeichen weglassen)


----------

